# MySQL Fulltext Search



## m@nu (29. Jan 2007)

hallo

mit folgendem query möchte ich sowohl auf den titel meiner fotos als auch auf die kategorie welche zugewiesen ist eine suche laufen lassen.


```
SELECT title, filename, categoryid
FROM photo
WHERE MATCH (title) AGAINST('". $phrase. "')
OR (SELECT count(category.categoryid) FROM category MATCH (category.name) AGAINST('". $phrase. "')) > 0
```

leider kommt da gar nix zurück.
kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

besten dank & grüsse
m@nu

ps. fulltext-indexe sind auf beiden tabellen auf die entsprechenden felder gesetzt.


----------



## thE_29 (29. Jan 2007)

Gibt es kein like('%text%') in mysql?!


----------



## Lim_Dul (29. Jan 2007)

MySQL kann auch %like%, allerdings ist die Fulltext Suche deutlich mächtiger.

Ist den der entsprechende Index auf der Spalte drauf?


----------



## m@nu (31. Jan 2007)

jop, die indexe sind gesetzt. scheinbar erlaubt mysql keine wheres auf eine fulltext suche :-/


----------

